# Apple trees



## phil289 (Jul 17, 2001)

I have a fairly large apple tree in my yard (variety unknown). How does one care for an apple tree in order to get good apples?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jul 17, 2001)

General tree care is a rather broad subject to address in 1 post. There are at least 20 posts all relating to different types of apple trees just in the last month or so. Use the 'search' link at the top of the page and type in 'apple'. If you have any more specific questions after reading all the posts, please let us know and we will do our best! :angel: There are a couple apple experts here (not me) for anything complicated too.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jul 26, 2001)

I take care of a huge orchard as part of my job as an arborist and if you want to email me , i can tell you excatly what you need to do . I spray my apples 8 times from spring to fall. and have beautiful fruit. john


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 26, 2001)

John, What is your prefered method of crop thining?

I have several small orchards at MCC that put out a slue of small apples. The have been "well pruned" over the years into full vase. I dont think branch prunning is an option, I'm probibly gong to have an amigo do hand thinning next year.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jul 29, 2001)

Hey John, I have pruned all my apple trees also, but i dont have the time or the help to do fruit thinning. The apples are a little smaller than they would be if i thinned them, but not by much. I also hang extendable fruit pickers in the trees so the golfers can pick apples as they play through.


----------

